# Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?



## Kurbel (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich weiß nicht recht,ob man dem Geruch mancher Gummiköder
zuviel Aufmerksamkeit schenkt.Manche Hersteller liefern
ihre Köder mit Fischgeruch aber es giebt auch viele die
funtionieren optisch sehr gut stinken aber fürchterlich nach Chemie.
Könnte sich das in klarem und jetzt kälter werdenden Wasser
nicht negativ bemerkbar machen?Meine Frage ist,wie
behandelt Ihr Eure Köder,wielange hält so eine Behandlung
und macht sich das,außer in der eigenen Nase,in der Biss-
häufigkeit bemerkbar?
Kurbel


----------



## Schmokk (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Hi,
ja da bin ich mal auf die Antworten gespannt.
Hab mir die selbe Frage schon häufiger mal gestellt.
Finde den ollen Chemiegeruch nämlich manchmal auch
äußerst heftig.. Als ich als Fisch würde dann auch
die Zähne davon lassen!


----------



## siloaffe (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*



Kurbel schrieb:


> *Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*




*Garnicht! *

Auspacken, aufziehen, Fische fangen! 

Ich hab schon Gummis in Knoblauch, Krabbeböl, Tintenfisch, usw... eingelegt. 

Der Einzige Unterschid war das alles (Hände, Klamotten, Auto....) Nach dem Mist gestunken hat!


----------



## BasterHRO (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Sehr interessanter Thread bzw. tolle Frage. |rolleyes :m

Also ich muss sagen, das ich selbst auch noch kein Versuch unternommen habe, meine Gummifische zu "entstinken". Nachgedacht habe ich darüber allerdings schon.

Die Frage ist ja tatsächlich, wie die Fische diesen Chemie-Geruch unter Wasser wahrnehmen und ob es sie stört oder vielleicht auch antörnt?! #c


Gruß Baster


----------



## kleinerWelli (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*



Kurbel schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht recht,ob man dem Geruch mancher Gummiköder
> zuviel Aufmerksamkeit schenkt.Manche Hersteller liefern
> ihre Köder mit Fischgeruch aber es giebt auch viele die
> funtionieren optisch sehr gut stinken aber fürchterlich nach Chemie.
> ...




Ich hatte auch schon stinker...baeh..



Ein paar stunden in backpulver...ggf.oefters nachm geruch kontrollieren und rausnehmen...2p. Aufm liter wasser


----------



## Franky (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> *Garnicht! *
> 
> Auspacken, aufziehen, Fische fangen!
> 
> ...



Das kann ich so unterschreiben....

Sowas kann ich nicht noch mal brauchen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=158602


----------



## Kretzer83 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Ohne Geruch, wären sie wohl weniger Gummiköder als mehr Hartplastikköder   (Weichmacher)

Wenigstens kann der Gestank einen daran aufmerksam machen, dass es sich bei den Gummifischen um keine Kinderspielsachen handelt. Das Zeug kommt bei mir nicht in die Wohnung!


----------



## hanzz (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Ohne Geruch, wären sie wohl weniger Gummiköder als mehr Hartplastikköder   (Weichmacher)
> 
> Wenigstens kann der Gestank einen daran aufmerksam machen, dass es sich bei den Gummifischen um keine Kinderspielsachen handelt. Das Zeug kommt bei mir nicht in die Wohnung!




Dann pack mal alles, was aus Kunststoff ist aus deiner Wohnung. Ist auch ohne Weichmacher nicht das Wahre.

Du wirst Dich wundern, was noch übrig bleibt.


----------



## Kretzer83 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*



hanzz schrieb:


> Dann pack mal alles, was aus Kunststoff ist aus deiner Wohnung. Ist auch ohne Weichmacher nicht das Wahre.
> 
> Du wirst Dich wundern, was noch übrig bleibt.


Ne, da wundere ich ich mich nicht mehr. 

Nur meine Kinder wundern sich immer wieder, wo ihre neuen Spielsachen geblieben sind


----------



## phirania (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Halbe Stunde in die Waschmaschine packen.bisschen Lenor drauf und sauber ist das Ding.
Dann stinkt nichts mehr.#h#h#h


----------



## Ines (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*



> bisschen Lenor drauf und sauber ist das Ding.
> Dann stinkt nichts mehr.#h#h#h


Hoffentlich kommt keiner auf die Idee, das jetzt aus dem Zusammenhang zu reißen...


----------



## Kurbel (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Ich hatte mir erhofft Antworten zu bekommen,wie man diesen
Chemiegeruch weitestgehend neutralisieren könnte.Lenorgeruch
kommt ja wohl auch eher selten in der Unterwasserwelt vor.


----------



## Pfrille (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Diese Köder werden für Augen-Räuber eingesetzt, also spielt der Geruch unter Wasser sicher keine Rolle. 
Hauptsache ist, dass die Führung/Bewegung, die Ködergröße und die Tiefe der jeweiligen Jahreszeit entspricht. 
Geruch und Form, sowie Farben und  "s c h ö n e"  Ausfertigung fängt wohl meist den Angler (vor dem Regal).   ..   Ich angelte einmal mit einem selbstgemachten 40 g Pilker, den ich lange Zeit nicht abgerissen hatte. Er war zerschlagen, hatte fast gar keine der  "n u r"  aufgemalten Farbe mehr dran, aber er fing und fing und fing. Wahrscheinlich habe ich ihn gerade richtig gebogen, sodass er sich schön spielerisch/natürlich bewegte. 
l.g. pfrille.


----------



## Nuesse (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Ich schmier Mega Strike auf die gummis.


----------



## Franky (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*



Ines schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt keiner auf die Idee, das jetzt aus dem Zusammenhang zu reißen...



2 Doofe......#h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*



Nuesse schrieb:


> Ich schmier Mega Strike auf die gummis.



Soso..was sagt die bessere Hälfte dazu ?:m
Ist ja hier eine wahre Ferkelfundgrube|supergri

Aber mal im Ernst,ich sehe das gelassener.Wonach ein GuFi schmeckt/riecht dürfte doch eher im Moment nach dem Biss von Bedeutung sein ?!Und dann ist es für die Räuber meist gegessen
und er hängt.

Sind diese Weichmacheraromen überhaupt im Wasser löslich?|kopfkrat


----------



## Honeyball (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*



Ines schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt keiner auf die Idee, das jetzt aus dem Zusammenhang zu reißen...


Aber Ines!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Wer könnte denn auf so eine Idee kommen, irgendetwas aus irgendeinem Zusammenhang zu reißen???????#c#c#c

Ich meine, dass gesamte Zitat ist doch auch so völlig zusammenhängend und so eindeutig, dass es da keines weiteren Rausreißens bedarf. :m


phirania schrieb:


> bisschen Lenor drauf und sauber ist das Ding.
> Dann stinkt nichts mehr.#h#h#h





RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ist ja hier eine wahre Ferkelfundgrube|supergri


Eben!


----------



## Zander Pille (13. November 2013)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Hatte seit längerem versucht meine Köder fängigkeit zu verbessern so bin ich dank meiner Freundin auf Salz gekommen das ich mit etwas fischöl beträufel und dann in eine tüte mit den Ködern packe. Fängt und stinkt auch nicht mehr synthetisch.
Gruß die Pille für den Fisch

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bassmaster2000 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Besser Son gummigeruch als Spülmitte:m
Gehobene Hersteller ( molix,lunkercity etc.) Wissen schon was sie darauf machen |wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Gabs nicht mal vor 2-3 Jahren nen Hype von wegen Weiche Shads mit Sec. Kleber auf den Jig sichern? Nicht wenige waren der Ansicht, dass der Geruch von dem bischen Sec Kleber auf Zander eine pos. Wirkung hatte...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/archive/index.php?t-115896.html


----------



## gaerbsch (13. November 2013)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Theoretisch müsste der Geruch doch eine Rolle spielen. Mal davon abgesehen, dass es Köder mit bestimmtem "Geruch" zu kaufen gibt, was ja dann eigentlich totaler Quatsch sein müsste, wird einem in diversen Videos von vielen "Raubfischprofis" gezeigt, dass sie zum Beispiel irgend eine Paste in den Köder schmieren und das die Fängigkeit zumindest bei Zandern verbessern soll wenn sie mal nicht so wollen.

Mit dem ganzen wissen frage ich mich jetzt:
Wenn man den Köder einschmiert mit einer Paste oder einen "Duftköder" kauft und das tatsächlich was bringt, wie siehts dann mit nem nach weichmacher stinkenden Kopyto aus? Dürfte ja relativ kontraproduktiv sein.

Jetzt bräuchte man mal ein paar fähige Leute die das austesten. Geruch vom Gummi "neutralisieren", ne Paste nehmen oder einlegen und ab ans Wasser. Dann wissen wir mehr. Alles andere ist wilde Spekulation ohne nutzen.


----------



## ebro-catfish (13. November 2013)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Moin!



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Jetzt bräuchte man mal ein paar fähige Leute die das austesten. Geruch vom Gummi "neutralisieren", ne Paste nehmen oder einlegen und ab ans Wasser. Dann wissen wir mehr. Alles andere ist wilde Spekulation ohne nutzen.


Auch danach wäre es wilde Spekulation, es sei denn du schaffst es, (wie auch immer) reproduzierbare Bedingungen herzustellen.



Pfrille schrieb:


> Diese Köder werden für Augen-Räuber eingesetzt, also spielt der Geruch unter Wasser sicher keine Rolle.
> Hauptsache ist, dass die Führung/Bewegung, die Ködergröße und die Tiefe der jeweiligen Jahreszeit entspricht.


Dieser Aussage würe ich zustimmen. So schnell wie sich ein hungriger Räuber entscheiden muss, denkt er sich sicher nicht "hmm, riecht das jetzt gut genug?". 

mfg


----------



## Fr33 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Köder mit Geschmack machen u.A bei Angelarten wie Finesse-Methoden (Drop Shot) den Unterschied, da man einfach länger Zeit zum Anschlag hat, bis der Fisch den Braten schmeckt und los lässt....

Beim klassischen Jiggen etc. scheint mir das anders, da schmeckt der Köder nicht nur anders, durch den schweren Jigkopf usw. hat er andere Eigenschaften.....


----------



## Icha (25. November 2013)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Waschbecken, lauwarmes Wasser und WENIG Spülmittel, darin badest du die GuFi´s vllt bißchen mit ner Handbürste.
Danach mehrfach mit kalten Wasser spülen.
Hat bei mir ganz vernünftig funktioniert.
Allerdings habe ich ein paar Sorten die bekommst du nicht "entduftet"...

Zum Aroma kann ich nur sagen, das ich seit 2 Monaten meine GuFi´s in regelmäßigen Abständeneinlege.
Wenn ich ne Einschätzung abgeben sollte, ich habe das Gefühl das an stark beangelten Stellen die GuFi´s MANCHMAL UND EVENTUELL mal nen Unterschied ausmachen. (Bsp. mir gegenüber angeln 5 Leute, ich angel mir nem Kumpel auf der anderen Seite, knapp 15 Mtr. Wasser zwischen uns, und wir haben gefangen).

KEINE Ahnung ob´s am Aroma lag, aber ganz egal scheint es mir nicht zu sein, wenn man den Aal oder Wels nimmt ist Aroma oder Lockstoffe ja auch nicht egal...beim Zander würde ich mal behaupten, da Er ja recht "zickig" sein kann, das es ggf mal den Unterschied ausmacht.

LG


----------



## Kurbel (25. November 2013)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Die Köder die ich meine sind die Hellgies.Die stinken
gewaltig nach Chemie,das Köderspiel ist aber erstklassig.


----------



## franke-16 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Wir Angeln meist zu zweit und konnten feststellen das beim Angeln auf Zander derjenige der mit eingelegten oder einschmierten Ködern fischt ca. 30-40 %  mehr Bisse (Fische) hat. Beim Angeln auf Hecht konnten wir keinen unterschied feststellen.

franke-16


----------



## Rhineman (17. August 2014)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Moin zusammen.

Ich lege meine nach Chemie stinkenden Gummis mittlerweile in Maggi oder ähnliche, billigere Gewürzflüssigkeiten ein. Oder in Sojasauce, wenn das Verfalldatum überschritten ist. Nach ein paar Tagen ist der Chemiegeruch weg. Wenn man sie noch länger einlegt, verändern sich die Farben in Richtung dunkelbraun, was aber nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil ist. Außerdem nehmen sie den zumeist sehr salzigen Geschmack der Würzflüssigkeit an. Ob das jetzt mehr Fische bringt ? Ehrlich gesagt, ich habe es noch nicht verglichen, aber gefangen habe ich mit den gewürzten Gummis. Barsch und Zander im Rhein....|supergri

Gruß an alle


----------



## ragbar (18. August 2014)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Köder entstinken? Niemals.

 Meine Lieblingsduftrichtung::m Saltwater Assassin Shad Parfum.
 auch nicht schlecht: Spro Komodo Shad.


----------



## Bobster (18. August 2014)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*



Rhineman schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> 
> Ich lege meine nach Chemie stinkenden Gummis mittlerweile in Maggi oder ähnliche, billigere Gewürzflüssigkeiten ein.
> 
> Gruß an alle



Was es alles gibt |kopfkrat
 ...aber keine schlechte Idee


----------



## kreuzass (25. September 2014)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*



Zander Pille schrieb:


> Hatte seit längerem versucht meine Köder fängigkeit zu verbessern so bin ich dank meiner Freundin auf Salz gekommen das ich mit etwas fischöl beträufel und dann in eine tüte mit den Ködern packe. Fängt und stinkt auch nicht mehr synthetisch.
> Gruß die Pille für den Fisch
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 2



Wie schaut es danach noch mit der Farbechtheit aus? Dein Eindruck bzgl. der Fängigkeit? Hat sie sich erhöht?

/edit
Jetzt erst das Datum gesehen. Muss ich wohl selbst einmal testen bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## riverboy (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Hallo an alle Boardies !

Möchte das Thema Gummiköder *"entstinken"* wieder aufgreifen, vielleicht gibt es neue Erkenntnise/Erfahrungen.
Anlass: Da bei uns im RMD-Kanal die meisten Raubfische die klassischen Gufis (Kopyto, Fox Zander Pro Shad, Lieblingsköder usw.) schon mit Artikelnummer kennen und kaum noch darauf einfallen, möchte ich  "unkonventionelle" Modelle ausprobieren und habe mir einige weniger verbreitete Gufis zugelegt. Manche davon (Westin Hypo Teez/Mega Teez, Drunk Bait) stinken gewaltig nach Chemie#q. Gerade beim Dropshotten oder anderen Finesse rigs, könnte sich das negativ auf das Beißverhalten auswirken.
Das einlegen ins Wasser mit Spülmittel (Pril) hat auch nach vielen Stunden, kaum was gebracht;+. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Backpulver oder sonstwas, ohne gleich die Gufis zu verflüssigen oder sonstwei zu ruinieren |krach:.

Gruß riverboy #h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Mal von Kanalangler zu Kanalangler..wenns an diesen doch recht zickigen Gewässern nicht/schlechter als gewohnt läuft, liegts in den seltensten Fällen am Geruch/Geschmack der GuFis.

Hab mit Chemiekeulen wie aber auch mit "Natur" geflavourten(Salz,Squidaroma) Ködern gleich gut bzw auch gleich schlecht gefangen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Kräftig mit Billigsalz abrubbeln, die "Salzkruste" ruhig noch ne Weile dranlassen (saugt die Chemiepampe prima auf).

Danach das Salz abwaschen und die Köder nochmal ordentlich mit Spüli schrubben.

Reines Einlegen in Spüli bringt nix, da muss noch die "mechanische" Komponente mit bei.

Idealerweise Einweghandschuhe bei der Action anziehen, um die Chemiesuppe nicht an den Flossen zu haben.

Aufs Beißverhalten wirkt sich solch Muffelbrühe IMO nicht aus - ich persönlich will aber definitiv nichts davon in meinem Organismus haben.

Schon gar nicht, wenn da womöglich noch obskures Extra-Flavour mitmuffelt. Ist so schon gruselig-chemiekrätzig genug.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

ich mache mir dose thunfisch auf im eigenen saft.

esse die auf -----restliches-öel für die köder.


----------



## hanzz (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Wenn die Gufis entstunken sind und man dennoch Aroma haben möchte, kann man mit diesen getrockneten Fischies ausm Tiernahrungsbedarf narürliches Aroma ohne Chemie hinbekommen.
Einfach 4-5 getrocknete Fische mit in die Gufitüte.


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Totköfis auf Winterhecht bei Mörderkälte bestialisiere ich gern mit einem Mix aus Fischöl und Krill-Mehl.

Das wöllt ich aber auf meinen Gummiködern echt nicht haben - da haut es einen schon beim kurzen Totköfi-Besudeln fast um.

Vor allem das Krill-Mehl wirkt da heftig nüsternverödend - in Kombination mit dem Öl wird's dann richtig unfeierlich.

Für dieses Zeug sind Handschuhe ebenfalls dringend zu empfehlen - ist zwar natürlich, aber übelst endlos-imprägnierend.

Hanzzens Vorschlag ist da wohl deutlich sozialkompatibler.


----------



## riverboy (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

"Kräftig mit Billigsalz abrubbeln, die "Salzkruste" ruhig noch ne Weile dranlassen (saugt die Chemiepampe prima auf).

Danach das Salz abwaschen und die Köder nochmal ordentlich mit Spüli schrubben."

Vielen Dank für die Tipps #6

Ich denke ich werde die "Salz-Methode" ausprobieren. Klingt iregendwie plausibel und mit minimalem Aufwand realisierbar. Wenn der üble Chemiegeruch (finde ich bei manchen Gufis wirklich eine Zumutung), kann ich noch versuchen mit Krill/-Fischöl, Knoblauch usw.weiter zu "tunen"

Gruß riverboy |wavey:


----------



## Ruttentretzer (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Längeres Lüften hilft auf jeden Fall. Aber dann ist Schonzeit.

Grüße Ronni


----------



## Salmonidenangler (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Ich kaufe wegen dem Gestank möglichst Weichmacherfreie Gummis - schade dass es die nicht günstiger und in mehr Ausführugen gibt.Das mit dem Salz werde ich für meine restlichen GuFis trotzdem mal ausprobieren. #6


----------



## JottU (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Ist mir egal, ich mach da nix. Die sollen mich ja nicht zum anbeißen animieren. Andere Köder/Futter stinken ja auch wie die Pest, fangen tun se trotzdem gut.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie ,,entstinkt'' ihr eure Gummiköder?*

Ja. 
Aber viele andere Gerüche kann man einfach abwaschen-diesen Gestank leider nicht.
Außerdem sind Weichmacher nicht gerade ide Gesundheits-Brüller


----------

